# possible hurt back?



## Manics Girl (Aug 30, 2008)

When I uncovered Manic tonight he was rolled in a ball and stayed in a ball while I was holding him. I figured he was a little tired because I usually take him out earlier. While I was running my fingers through his quills I noticed there's one spot on his back that makes him stick his face out of his ball with this eyes closed. At first I thought he was enjoying it but after a bit it almost looked like his face was turning red!  I stopped immediately at the thought of me causing him pain. I put him back in his cage and he unrolled but hasn't made any effort to get under his blanket which worries me as that's usually the first this he goes to** . He didn't make any noise when I was touching the spot and he hasn't had and falls that I've seen. Does anyone have any opinions on what might have happened or if it is normal for a hedgehog to have a sensitive spot on them (I don't think it is but just want to make sure >_<).

**He did crawl under his blanket after about 20 minutes. I didn't notice anything wrong with his walking other then he was rather slow..


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

How is he now? What are his temperatures like? Could he have fallen anywhere to hurt himself at all do you think??


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds like he is not warm enough. Hold him on you until he is alert and responsive and then up the temperature in his cage a few degrees. Is he getting 12-14 hours of light per day? Often it needs to be supplemented by leaving a light on beside the cage. 

If after warming he is still showing problems he needs to see a vet.


----------

